# Drift Casting



## booyahfishing (Jul 8, 2008)

I purchased a book at B&N about fishing the local Gulf Coast. In it, it talks about the different types of fishing and stuff... I can bottom fish easily as that doesnt require any thought, as well as cast and retrieve. However, it talks about drift casting/fishing, where you send the bait out so it just sits in the water between 2-3 ft under the surface. Goes on to say that you can use balloons for this or just let it get to that point and try to keep it in that general depth. 

On the balloon method, do you just literally put a balloon on the line just before the leader so the balloon would keep the bait a few feet deep? Book also states that this method is kind of frowned upon because the balloon usually pops and the trash gets in teh water. I have never seen anyoen really do this, is it frowned on or just a waste of time?

Also, instead of putting a balloon on there can you put some kind of bobber above the leader so the bait would be like 2-3 below the water or how can this possibly be done?

Thanks for any help on the subject. I really want to get out there and catch me some big fish.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

You can buy balloons that are eco-friendly/biodegradable to use for this. Most of the local tackle shops carry them.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Float fishingis often frowned upon on the FL Panhadle piers because it's not usually necessary in the clearer water where a freelined or 'snobbled' bait will elicit a strike better.There's a lot more 'bobber' fishing from the inshore FL and Alabama piers mainly because the water is often not quite clear enough for sight casting. However that's when a 'float' is most effective. It holds the bait up in the zone where a fish cruising in the limited visibility water can easily see and attack it. Over the years it's probably been my second most productive method of catching fish (behind sight cast or 'freelined' presentation). 

Come out on the new State Park pier next sumer and you'll see plenty of that ;-)


----------



## booyahfishing (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for that bit of information, much appreciated. Hopefully now I can put some of that wisdom into practice.


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

A balloon is only necessary when the bait you are using is too heavy for a traditional bobber. If you are using live shrimp or a small pin fish then a bobber or popping cork is what you want to use. When the kings are in the bays is when you will see a bunch of balloons being used to float live menhaden that are too heavy and strong for a bobber.


----------

